# Wheel sealant?



## Lwalker (May 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I’m in need of some protection on my newly refurbed wheels. I know everyone always says C5 but I was wondering is there any spray sealants I could use as I don’t have the time I used for detailing the car I wanted something quick and easy. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Lwalker said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in need of some protection on my newly refurbed wheels. I know everyone always says C5 but I was wondering is there any spray sealants I could use as I don't have the time I used for detailing the car I wanted something quick and easy.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I use Raceglaze nano wheel sealant and find it very effective. Easy to apply and remove. Can layer for longevity and easy to top up if / when you need...


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I use the Raceglaze too, a piece of cake to use.


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

I use Wowo Crystal Sealant. Get loads in the bottle and quite cheap.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Lwalker said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in need of some protection on my newly refurbed wheels. I know everyone always says C5 but I was wondering is there any spray sealants I could use as I don't have the time I used for detailing the car I wanted something quick and easy.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Some of the spray on rinse of sealants you see these days are ok to use on wheels too. Maybe look at those options.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Iv been using Detailed online nano sealant,spray on to wet wheels, rinse.. Done 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pt1 said:


> Iv been using Detailed online nano sealant,spray on to wet wheels, rinse.. Done
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I was thinking. Used it on a neighbours set of alloys as was in a rush to get them done.


----------



## Kipeni (Nov 6, 2018)

My wheels are not in the best condition so i have never bothered with a coating , so i use Gyeon Wet Coat on my wheels. Spray on, rinse off! Depending on the time of year i add a new layer of wetcoat every other month during the summer, and every month during the winter. 

If not any normal spray sealant will also work, of course wont last as long.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Mine just get a spritz of Wet Coat too.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

No issue with getting any of the rinse aid sealants on the discs etc when spraying directly onto the wheel?
I would think not but just thought I would ask...……….


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Richors said:


> No issue with getting any of the rinse aid sealants on the discs etc when spraying directly onto the wheel?
> 
> I would think not but just thought I would ask...……….


I've not had any. I've used DetailedOnline Nano sealant on wheels and it's worked very well and had no issues. Anything that gets on the disc is burnt off / removed as you drive, had a absolutely no issues with the discs or brakes.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

You say you dont have time for C5 but thats the oposit.

C5 will save you time.

Im a father of 3 under 3 with a full-time job and ive been studying 2 diplomas for the best part of 3 years so I know about liited time

Cleaning wheels with C5 is so easy, once applied you can get about 2 years from it.

That means saved time as you not re-applying a sealant and saved time in washing.

Before C5 I used things like raceglaze nano and poor boys wheel sealant but non come close 

As you've just had them refurbished its a great time to coat them and its actualy quite easy if you folow instructions


----------



## Lwalker (May 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies I’m going to have a loon at the products mentioned later on tonight 👍🏻


----------



## Lwalker (May 14, 2011)

Would a couple coats of supernatural do much?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Lwalker said:


> Would a couple coats of supernatural do much?


I always find adding something is better than adding nothing, I generally give a give a quick spritz of bsd, I'm under no illusion it doesn't last long with how the wheels increase in temp but I do find it just helps a little when cleaning the wheels, try the supernatural and see how it fairs......

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Rian said:


> You say you dont have time for C5 but thats the oposit.
> 
> C5 will save you time.
> 
> Im a father of 3 under 3 with a full-time job .... so I know about liited time


At least you've found some time for recreation....


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Polish Angel do a SuperSport PTFE spray on wheel wax.

Importantly (and unlike Wetcoat I believe) it claims to be temperature resistant.

https://www.polishangel.co.uk/collections/wheels/products/supersport-ptfe-wheel-wax


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> I use Raceglaze nano wheel sealant and find it very effective. Easy to apply and remove. Can layer for longevity and easy to top up if / when you need...


I concur with Andyblue.
However, as I use winter wheels I'm swapping over twice in a year so do a full decon and reapplication when the wheels are off the vehicle anyway.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Good protected wheels take time plus effort, FK1000p wax is good for wheels.

Have fun. John Tht.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I think the main difference between the body and wheel sealants is temperature resistance and protection against brake dust.

I use a liquid wax wheel sealant this one

https://www.pure-definition.co.uk/c...s-wheels-tyres/alloy-wheel-shield-sealant-wax

Quicker and much easier to apply than an actual wax but not as quick as applying a spray sealant.

I have gloss black alloys which is why I prefer this liquid wax it acts like a glaze and masks all the light scratches and marks and really boosts the gloss, its worth the extra application time to me. Durability wise it lasts a month max.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks an interesting product similar to Wheel Seal and Shine just placed an order to try


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

RandomlySet said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Used it on a neighbours set of alloys as was in a rush to get them done.


Its a very easy efficient way of gettin some protection on the wheels, obviously not like a ceramic coating but seems to last quite well

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lwalker said:


> Would a couple coats of supernatural do much?


I personally wouldn't use a nuba based product,i think they attract lots of dirt and dust especially when the wheel heats up

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lwalker (May 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help, I think after trawling through DW I’m going to have to go a ceramic coating of some type. C5 seems to be one of the highest rated, has anyone tried the auto finesse version?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Mardgee said:


> I use Wowo Crystal Sealant. Get loads in the bottle and quite cheap.


I too use this and with the very dusty BMW pads, and utterly stupid gutter design,,, it makes cleaning the wheels much much simpler.


----------

